# Creepy Carnevil Help



## oyayubi (Aug 22, 2009)

Fellow Haunters,
I have two weeks to put together a Creepy Carnevil party for my work. I have never done this before and need a little assistance. We have a room with a bunch of cubicles that we can move around some and my plan is to turn this room into a Creepy Carnevil Midway space. With little to no budget I am trying to come up with doable ideas. 

What are your thoughts? Pictures are definitely welcome. (I learn Visually)

I also need some food ideas.


----------



## Nancypantzie (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm also doing this theme and also seeking ideas. I have started decorating and will share what I have so far. I bought rolls of plastic table covers from the party store, one in red, one in white. I'm cutting them in panels 8' long and alternating them in a stripe pattern on my walls to simulate the 'Big Top'. I then used red enamel paint to make blood smears, bloody hand prints on the plastic. 

I found old clown wigs and costumes at Goodwill that I used to dress my skeletons. Also dressed one as a fortune teller. I have an empty Lions cage, with body parts and bones on the bottom of the cage. 

I'm serving carnival food; pizza by the slice, corn dogs, hot nuts, funnel cakes. I'll probably also have some healthier options too. 

Just a few quick ideas, best wishes for your party.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Use clear xmas string lights & balloons to help set the tone.
"Carnival of Lost Souls" cd by Nox Arcana, for music. Carnival food: popcorn, pizza slices, nachos, & cans of soda. Dollar store for: plates, cups, balloons, etc. Thrift store for costume clothes.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*I am doing kind of the same thing. I started with doing a killer clown.
I now have its head, hands and shoes ready. And clothes. But need
to wait couple of weeks to put it up. Then I have bought colorful
lights with "bigger bulbs". Then I also need to figure out, how to make
this room look like some kind of tent or something. Then I am going
to have for example popcorn with fake blood, maybe a hand sticking out... 
stuff like that. Quite "plastic" stuff. And then I bought that one
stuff, you put to a Christmas tree... shiny, kind of like hair. Don't
know, how you call it in English. Colorful candles... I also bought some
funny things at flea market. Please post pics, when you have something
ready!*


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

omg i am so scared of clowns LOL if i worked there i would never come to work again haha. But that's a great theme. Be sure to get creepy carnival music 

Also, a cheap idea to add some fun or scary element is get some of the larger frames from the $1 store and print out color pix of scary clowns online and put them in the frames and hang them up as an added filler for areas you cant decorate

You can also do mirrors and paint scary eyes or a noses on them so when people look in them they see themselves as a creepy clowns

Also doing a "freaks" area .. put a bunch of nasty stuff in jars and such with creepy labels


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a little bit different, but I have done a regular carnival theme for my son's Birthday party one year and was able to decorate pretty cheaply. I used a lot of streamers and balloons, if you use creapier colors and maybe mix in some cobwebs you could probably cover the entire room pretty economically. Everything I did was incredibly cheap, but time consuming.
Since you said that you are a visual person, I'll put up some pictures of the party...even though they are in no way related to Halloween. It would be super easy to use the same concepts though.  









I tried to give the house a "Big Top" look by using the streamers. It doesn't look like much, but it was windy out and a real pain in the butt to do, so I kind of gave up a bit. You could probably use the same concept, but come down from the middle of the ceiling instead, to make it look like you're in a big top. Use yuckier colors, green and black maybe? 

















Carnival posters. These were so much fun to do! I printed out 5 x 7s of family members face shots, and drew on a body. I tried to think of a side show act that fit a person's personality. I'm not sure what attractions would be at a Carnevil, but maybe you could do this with your coworkers...if it doesn't make em mad.









Picture cut out. I'm not handy with a paint brush, so I did all of the colors by using construction paper with a board I already had. CHEAP.









Snacks. I attempted to make cupcakes that looked like little buckets of popcorn. To make the popcorn cut mini marshmallows in half, and throw in a zip lock baggie with yellow food coloring. Stick the marshmallows onto frosted cupcakes. 

Sorry to stick you with all of my kid's bday pictures, but since you're a visual person I'm sure you can visualize any of these ideas in a more sinister fashion.

ps. We're renovating the house. Don't mind the dilapidated parts.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

krissibex said:


> omg i am so scared of clowns LOL if i worked there i would never come to work again haha. But that's a great theme. Be sure to get creepy carnival music
> 
> Also, a cheap idea to add some fun or scary element is get some of the larger frames from the $1 store and print out color pix of scary clowns online and put them in the frames and hang them up as an added filler for areas you cant decorate
> 
> ...


wow! great ideas! 

ChelseaSP - I LOOOOVE your house, so beautiful. I really like what you did there with the streamers, awesome!


----------



## Scaramanga (Aug 26, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> wow! great ideas!
> 
> ChelseaSP - I LOOOOVE your house, so beautiful. I really like what you did there with the streamers, awesome!


Seriously gorgeous house! And fantastic ideas. I'm not doing a carnival this year, but I may plan it in the next few.

On a related note: I told the fiance that one of the requirements when we buy a house is that it has to be "hauntable".


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

*carnevil*










I always have hard time posting pictures but this year were going with the carnival theme. We do a scavenger hunt in the woods. The search this year is for certain items at each freakshow display. We have a 2 headed baby in a cage with 3 bowls of items. You have to pick out its favorite food, one of the bowls is full of rubber roaches. We have a fiji mermaid, spidora the spider woman, a giant jack in the box a fortune teller. The scavenger hunt is always the big draw every year. I made the tent decor by painting canvas drop cloths.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*@THEREIDSS: I went to see you pics on Flickr. Those dark mallard ducks look
awesome, and the moth too and many other things 

And please people, more pics!

**


----------



## Nancypantzie (Sep 28, 2009)

We had our CarnEVIL (title shamelessly stolen from this site) on the 30th. Great people in attendance and they said they had fun; it's sometimes hard to gauge as the hostess because the hostessing duties kept my attention fractured. 

Our invitation was a 3D coffin with a mini skellie holding the invite. The invite was an admission ticket that read:

A Carnival came to town last night
a ghostly crew arrived
in some way they went insane
and all of them have died
Some of them Killed each other 
the rest all died from laughter
They must preform one last show
before passing to the ever-after

I made my living room and dining room into a big-top, with blood splatters and creepy clowns.

Many of our guests dressed as killer clowns. My husband was a fabulous ringmaster and I was a living dead clown with a brightly colored clown hoop skirt dyed grey/black with goth make-up. 

We served Mini corn dogs on a stick, carmel corn, hot nuts and cotton candy to compliment the theme and also a variety of more "gourmet" apps.


----------



## Nancypantzie (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmm... never posted pics here before, must be doing something wrong, but I think I figured it out!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nancy, that merry-go-skellie-round is awesome!! i will have to "borrow" that when i do my carnevil theme in 2012!! love the red & white big top look, great job!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

awesome party pictures.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

More pics, more pics! Loved it


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Oof - that is great - very very very creepy, in the brightest and cheerfullest way of course - the merry go round, and "They won't stop laughing"... ugh! (Shivering...) Very impressive!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

super creative with the words in blood, I am sooo taking some of these ideas! I love them! Your so crafty with the skelly merry go round, so creative! What did you use for the panels and the red panels gathered at the candelabra? I actually worked for Ringling and putting up the animal tents was so tough, minus the creepy gore stuff the walls are pretty dern accurate looking, lol. I woulda thought something bad had happened at work, lol.


----------

